# Notre Dame MB Ride



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Anyone going to the derby in Notre Dame on the 28th? Working on getting a few people together to go for a tour, would be cool to meet some other MIMB'ers


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

BUMP anyone going at all?


----------

